# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Memphis Grizzles Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (27-44, 20-15 home) 
vs.
Memphis Grizzles (39-31, 17-18 away)*</h2>*---April 1st, 2005---*









*Bradley Center
Milwaukee, Wisconsin*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 82, *Memphis* *101*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>













































*PG: Maurice Williams 
SG: Michael Redd 
SF: Desmond Mason 
PF: Joe Smith 
C: Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Toni Kukoc 
PF: Zaza Pachulia 
PG: Anthony Goldwire *​
*Versus:​*












































*PG: Jason Williams 
SG: Mike Miller 
SF: Shane Battier 
PF: Pau Gasol 
C: Lorenzen Wright*

*Key Reserves:*






















*SF: Brian Cardinal <----Nice Pic...
PF: Stromile Swift  
PG: Earl Watson*​*_________________________________________________*

*Key Matchup:​**Joe Smith versus Stromile Swift*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SWIFT, STROMILE" TITLE="SWIFT, STROMILE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/grizzlies/SWIFT, STROMILE.jpg">
*In what could be a matchup of two teammates next season, this is the matchup that will affect the outcome of the game the most. Gasol is still coming back from an ankle injury, so he won't be playing max minutes. When Swift is in, Smith has to be able to contain Swift's awesome athleticism, or Swift will have another highlight reel type night.*​
*Prediction:
Bucks-93
Grizzlies-108*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Preview:​ *
*When: 7:30 p.m. Friday.
Where: Bradley Center.
Broadcasts: TV - Fox Sports Net cable. Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).
About the Grizzlies: Trying to cling to the seventh playoff spot in the Western Conference, Memphis brings a three-game losing streak to town. The Grizzlies are coming off a 102-99 loss to Seattle on Tuesday, which was their second straight home loss and fourth in five games overall. The Grizzlies took Thursday off in an attempt to re-charge their batteries for the stretch run.

Player to watch:







, Grizzlies
Against Seattle, Gasol scored a game-high 24 points, which was his highest output since returning from a left foot injury on March 20. Gasol made nine of 16 shots and had eight rebounds and two steals. Gasol missed 23 games with the foot injury. Before that, he had missed only four games in his career

The Series:
The Grizzlies defeated the Bucks, 101-82, on Jan. 15 in Memphis. Jason Williams sank 7 three-pointers in that game, tying his career high. The Bucks have won five of the eight games played between the teams in Milwaukee.

Numbers Game:
3-16: Memphis' three-point shooting against Seattle.
15: Zaza Pachulia's points Wednesday against Golden State, a career high.
6-23: Milwaukee's record against teams from the Western Conference.*


----------



## GNG

Memphis Game Thread

Mason's looking pretty good out there for all the injuries he's playing through.

He has 10 of the Bucks' 16 right now.


----------



## cpawfan

Come on Bucks. The Bucks are not shooting or executing well enough to win this game right now.

Bucks are now starting to inch their way back, and go into a time out at the 6:18 mark trailing 32-37.


----------



## cpawfan

Time out 4:42 mark and the Bucks have taken the lead 38-37 with good passing and floor spacing. Kukoc makes the offense flow


----------



## cpawfan

TIme Out 2:31 mark and the Bucks are down 42-44 

Kukoc picked up his 3rd foul :curse:


----------



## cpawfan

Bucks blow the last 3 possesion of the half. Both of the offensive possesions were poorly plade and they gave up an easy transition basket. At Halftime, the Bucks are down 50-52.


----------



## cpawfan

Memphis started out the second half on a run, but the Bucks have tied it back up at 57.

Bonzi just made 2 FT's to make it 57-59.


----------



## cpawfan

Bucks can't buy a basket right now. Smith and Dan haven't made a basket yet.

Time out 2:29 mark and the Bucks are down 59-63


----------



## cpawfan

End of 3rd and the Bucks trail 64-65 after shooting horribly in the 3rd.


----------



## RPGMan

considering how bad Milw. been shooting, theyre fortunate its still a close game. Lot of FTs. But Gadzuric and Smith cant buy a bucket.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bucks lose again....8 straight....92-83....game recap later... :curse: *


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

RPGMan said:


> considering how bad Milw. been shooting, theyre fortunate its still a close game. Lot of FTs. But Gadzuric and Smith cant buy a bucket.



They are back-ups. That is not Porter's fault is it? All these fans blaming Porter for that? Can Porter miss free throws?

Can Porter stop dribble penetration or guard the 3?


----------



## RPGMan

MilBucksFan2TheCore said:


> They are back-ups. That is not Porter's fault is it? All these fans blaming Porter for that? Can Porter miss free throws?
> 
> Can Porter stop dribble penetration or guard the 3?


when did i ever mention porter?

And no those players are not backups, Joe Smith hasn't even come off the bench once this season, he's started every game hes played and averages 31 mins a game. Gadzuric also starts every game he plays but averages less minutes for some unknown reason, i think he too should be getting 30 and they should cut Zaza's minutes


----------



## socco

Thanks alot Milwaukee!  I was counting on your guys help, we need Memphis to lose. Well, you gave it a go, I guess that's all I can ask.


----------



## Mavs Dude

Yes!!!! Inching closer and closer to a higher pick!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Game Recap:​ *


> *MILWAUKEE (AP)* -- Pau Gasol is starting to feel comfortable on the court at just the right time for the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> Playing in his fifth game since missing nearly two months due to a foot injury, Gasol scored 20 points and helped Memphis snap a three-game losing streak with a 93-82 win over the Milwaukee Bucks on Friday night.
> 
> With the victory, Memphis remained tied with Denver for seventh place in the Western Conference, and moved three games in front of ninth-place Minnesota. The top eight teams will advance to the playoffs.
> 
> "It's hard, being out for so long and then come back, being in this point of the season where we are playing for so much, with so much on the line," said Gasol, who missed 23 games with plantar fascitis. "But I want to be out there. I want to fight for wins; I want to fight for my team. That's all that matters."
> 
> Memphis is trying to make the playoffs for the second consecutive season.
> 
> "It does wonders for our team's confidence," the Grizzlies' Shane Battier said of the win. "We'll come to work tomorrow with a bounce in our step."
> 
> Milwaukee has lost eight straight, including three straight at home.
> 
> "There's no doubt this is the worst stretch," Bucks coach Terry Porter said. "Every game it's something different."


*ESPN GAME RECAP *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Player of the Game: Memphis power forward Pau Gasol burned the Bucks with 20 points, seven rebounds and six assists. He scored consecutive baskets to cap an 8-0 run in the fourth quarter that put the Grizzlies in command with an 84-76 lead.

Play of the Game: Gasol drew a double team, with Bucks point guard Mo Williams coming over to help, but the 7-foot power forward quickly threw the ball to an unguarded Earl Watson. The Grizzlies’ point guard took two dribbles and hit a 16-footer to give Memphis the lead for good, 78-76, with 5:06 left.

Statistics Sheet: The Bucks shot 44 free throws but made only 31 (70.5%). Forward Joe Smith was visibly disgusted with his 3-for-8 effort at the foul line, and Desmond Mason sank eight of 13 attempts.

Off the Bench: The Bucks’ reserves had 16 points, led by eight from Toni Kukoc. But Memphis had 28 points from its four bench players, paced by 13 from Bonzi Wells. Antonio Burks played 21 minutes at point guard and scored six points while backing up Watson. The Grizzlies were without starter Jason Williams, who had an undisclosed illness. *


----------



## Kunlun

Mavs Dude said:


> Yes!!!! Inching closer and closer to a higher pick!!



I guess that's the only thing to look forward for you these days.


----------



## Mavs Dude

Kunlun said:


> I guess that's the only thing to look forward for you these days.


Watch out for us next year though.


----------

